

Can anyone recognise this charting library? - sohamdas

http://static.seekingalpha.com/uploads/2008/11/4/saupload_bullandbearnasdaq1998_2003gif.png<p>This is the graph generated for the Dot Com crash, quoted by Chris Ciovacco of chrisciovacco.com.<p>Can anyone tell me which library is being used to generate such charts? As I am pretty sure, its out there floating, because I have seen similar looking designs before.<p>Is it Chart Director?<p>I know curiosity and inanity has its own limits. Seems like I am yet to recognise this :)<p>Soham
======
sohamdas
Come on, geeks! You are my last resort.

You need to help me out! :)

